# Trimmer



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know of any DIY power trimmers ?? 

The Aardvark is $900.
The Aardvark Trimmer

The trimbox is $1000
TrimBox

Big Red Shredder is $750
Big Red shredder Portable Garden Trimmer & Mulcher Hydroponic

I think the Big Red would be the easiest to "knock off"

I'm going to make one, somehow.

REP+ for good ideas.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice pic of the Big Reds cutting bit in the link.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Heres what came to mind.

Lets hear some feed back.

Link to bit.
Irwin 1/2 x 12 Installer Bit [HN-38908] - $11.95 : Seven Corners Hardware, The finest quality tools, accessories, and hardware at the lowest prices

3in pipe, pink=reduction fitting or something like that(need holes for trim to go though), yellow=bearing(we have a big bearing shop close by), blue=cutting bit.

Metal pipe would be nice, but maybe the first one in PVC ??

Cutting platform, maybe lexan ??

Vac connects to bearing side, power with 1/2 drill ??


Second bearing on the motor side ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Bearings like this.
http://bearingsdirect.com/products/index.php?action=item&id=239&prevaction=category&previd=2&prevstart=0


The bearing support thats the question ?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have any experience with trimmers but I think I get the concept. If your trouble is how to secure the bearing, why not just mate the outer ring to the inner diameter of the pipe and the inner ring to the drill bit with an epoxy like JB Weld. I've seen people hold together engine blocks with this stuff - it's stronger than many types of steel. You could pick up the JB Weld and bearings at your local auto parts store. So basically you would have the outer bearing race fixed in the PVC pipe and the inner ring fixed to the drill bit and the two inner parts could spin inside the outer parts. Here's a very rough sketch.


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Jun 3, 2008)

How would one of those tiny handheld and battery powered hedge groomers work? I think black and decker makes a rechargable one.... I'm not talking the big clipper that has the long trim bar that has 20 blade sets on it that you use to shape hedges around you home......I'm talking a tiny baseball sized one that has maybe 2 blades on it....Would something like that work??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> I don't have any experience with trimmers but I think I get the concept. If your trouble is how to secure the bearing, why not just mate the outer ring to the inner diameter of the pipe and the inner ring to the drill bit with an epoxy like JB Weld. I've seen people hold together engine blocks with this stuff - it's stronger than many types of steel. You could pick up the JB Weld and bearings at your local auto parts store. So basically you would have the outer bearing race fixed in the PVC pipe and the inner ring fixed to the drill bit and the two inner parts could spin inside the outer parts. Here's a very rough sketch.


That sure would be a easy way to mount the bearings, but we need to exacuate the cuttings to the vac bag, the hose dosn't have to mount to the end I'm going to look around, I'll get the bit and bearings today.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> How would one of those tiny handheld and battery powered hedge groomers work? I think black and decker makes a rechargable one.... I'm not talking the big clipper that has the long trim bar that has 20 blade sets on it that you use to shape hedges around you home......I'm talking a tiny baseball sized one that has maybe 2 blades on it....Would something like that work??


Never seen one, can you post a link ??

THX, Outlaw


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Jun 3, 2008)

I finially found one I was talking about! Seems quick and simple, easy to use as long as you keep your fingers behind it! lol I think I may get one! CLICK on the picture for the info!

Black & Decker #GS500 3.6V Cordless Grass Shear - SHOP.COM

*Black & Decker #GS500 3.6V Cordless Grass Shear *

*Item *


From $37.91

*Price Promise




* Our Price Promise
We guarantee that the prices on SHOP.COM are the same as those shown on the OneCart® stores' own sites.


Rechargeable 3.6 Volt NiCd Battery for Cordless Convenience. Precision Ground Hardened Shear Blade Stays Sharp Longer Controlled Trimming so Clippings Stay Where They Were Cut Optional Upright Extension Handle (Model #GSH500) Allows Use Without Bending Over Uses Replacement Blade Model #RB-001 3.6V Cordless Grass Shear, Rechargeable 3.6V Battery, 5,500 Cuts Per Minute, Lock Off Switch Prevents Accidental Start-Up.


Manufacturer: BLACK & DECKER
Model number: GS500
UPC Code: 028872305009
Length: 11
Width: 3.25
Height: 4.83


----------



## outlawcustombikes (Jun 3, 2008)

There are also some on Ebay.....Buy it now for $14.50 plus $10.00 Shipping.
 Click on picture for auctions.....

~Outlaw~


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

Still a little big but thanks a lot, Outlaw, REP+ for the effort.

Now that I think about it, it could be made to work.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL THE Aardvark, the Flo-bee for pot.




TetraHyC said:


> Anyone know of any DIY power trimmers ??
> 
> The Aardvark is $900.
> The Aardvark Trimmer
> ...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

Couldn't get the bearings in the same size O.D., but I'll deal .

$20 for the bit(9/16X18in.), another $30 for the JB Weld and bearings.

The bit is Irwin very good quality (they make Vise Grips)

The motor side bearing is a perfect fit, the tip side has a tiny bit of slop, maybe two thicknesses of paper all around.

I was thinking of using MarineTec, but I'm going with JB Weld.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, that JB Weld is good because it withstands high heat and has good resistance to sheer force. It sure does stink though. I think I could be more help if I knew more about the trimming concept. I've never trimmed a plant manually, much less with a power trimmer. Let me see if I get the idea. A branch, bud and leaves and all, is put in the PVC pipe and the drill tears the bud from the trim. Then the trim is vacuumed out. Do I have the right idea? It hard to see from the product pictures of those trimmers exactly how they operate. I like Irwin tools, too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

Been playing around, making a mock-up, using hot glue for now, I can peel it off if I want to change something.

The trim can't go past the front bearing, so I'm going to put a Y-fitting then another piece of pipe to hold the rear bearing.

Mared, the idea is, cut off a branch, big nugs. Rub lightly over slot, vac pulls in smaller leaves and the bit cuts them off,the bud won't fit though the slot but the leafage will, I'll whack the fans off by hand.

Trimming SUCKS, I love to do everything BUT THAT.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Yeah, that JB Weld is good because it withstands high heat and has good resistance to sheer force. It sure does stink though. I think I could be more help if I knew more about the trimming concept. I've never trimmed a plant manually, much less with a power trimmer. Let me see if I get the idea. A branch, bud and leaves and all, is put in the PVC pipe and the drill tears the bud from the trim. Then the trim is vacuumed out. Do I have the right idea? It hard to see from the product pictures of those trimmers exactly how they operate. I like Irwin tools, too.


Spent 3 years laying-up fiberglass boats, going to smell good.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> LOL THE Aardvark, the Flo-bee for pot.


Just like BBB sez, Flo-bee style.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Been playing around, making a mock-up, using hot glue for now, I can peel it off if I want to change something.
> 
> The trim can't go past the front bearing, so I'm going to put a Y-fitting then another piece of pipe to hold the rear bearing.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh. I get it now. As long as everything is sealed tight except the one end and the slot, it ought to work. You're just planning on pulling the vacuum through the hole in the bearing opposite the drill side? That should work even with the bit spinning in there. I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 4, 2008)

Not to pretty, but I don't want to cut off the excess glue till I disassemble it.

Tried hooking the vac(12amp) to the Y works very well, lots of suction at the slot, a small vac will work nicely I think.

Spun it with my 1/2 drill, spins good.

I want to get a couple of clamps for it tomorrow, make a mount.

This is a shake-down version.

Another idea, laminate an eraser shield to the bit side of the lexan(epoxy and the seal-a-meal). I'd like a spring steel slot.

I make small carbon fiber and fiberglass parts for my toys that way.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 4, 2008)

This thing WORKS !!

Vac is too strong, its a full size upright.

I'll try to make a movie, I couldn't post the last movie I made(it was from my camera) I don't know why.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if this movie is going to upload ??

Nope, security token missing or mismatched, WTF, same camera,card, software. Who knows ?? the pic uploads but not the movie.

Anyway, a preme gave its life in the line of duty, holding the camera in my right hand trying to film it, using left to move the plant, vac hose between the legs, it took about 10-15 sec to shave this girl.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

Tell me how to fix the movie, you will be ROFL.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Anyway, a preme gave its life in the line of duty, holding the camera in my right hand trying to film it, using left to move the plant, vac hose between the legs, it took about 10-15 sec to shave this girl.


That someone had a camera on you. I would have loved to have seen that!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 7, 2008)

I think I'll have time to play with my trimmer tomorrow, I want to make a longer head to take advantage of the full length of the blade, the mock-up head was made out of a scrap I had laying around thats why its so short.

I need to find a small vac and small 1/2 drill, maybe another kind of motor, I don't need the power of a 1/2in drill to cut leafage.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 8, 2008)

That's so cool that it works. I think a smaller drill is the only thing that could be a good motor. Sure a buffer/polisher like for cars would be slower but how would you attach the bit?


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I think I'll have time to play with my trimmer tomorrow, I want to make a longer head to take advantage of the full length of the blade, the mock-up head was made out of a scrap I had laying around thats why its so short.
> 
> I need to find a small vac and small 1/2 drill, maybe another kind of motor, I don't need the power of a 1/2in drill to cut leafage.


I'm sure you've seen what I'm talking about. It looks like a oil popcorn maker. That one looks cool. You just put the stuff in there, turn the handle a few times and beautiful buds and lovely other stuff. You men build the space ships good.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

Changed to PVC, found a 1 1/2-1 1/4 reduction bushing I think will work better for the rear bearing I don't think they make one for ABS,IDK.

The PVC will be easier to work,I'm using hand tools, hacksaw, file, sandpaper, #11 ezacto 

Hey BBB, could I borrow your laser cutter ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

What else do bored stoners do, that hate trimming.

The front end bearing is in a cut down 11/2-11/4 reduction bushing, then that is placed in the cut down end cap.

Cut some nipples.

Cut the pipe for the bed, just deep, then you can bring it up to exactly where you want it with hot glue later.

I'll do some more work later.

I remembered that I have one of those little hand-held Dirt Devils, I can take the belt off, it has a place for a hose, not too loud, not to big, a fresh bag each time, going to have to dig for it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

Found the vac, the vacs fitting fits just right with the rest of the reduction bushing, its going to make enough suction.

Used set screws for the rear bearing, that way it can be disassembled.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

You could make an Aardvark using a Dermel with a flex shaft, just have to come up with a head.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

The bed looks pretty cheesy, it will get a redo after the first run.

Strapped the shit out it to a piece of ply with foam packing under it for sound, vibration dampening.

The blade and slot meet nicely, its like a continuous scissor, thats the only reason I used it, its what is called a paper tearing ruler(whats left of it).

Action is free, just a little stiffness in the new bearings.

I'm going to put a two gallon bucket between the vac and the trimmer to catch the trim in, most of it will stay in the bucket, I'm sure some will make it to the bag.

Anybody have a marijuana plant ??

What did people do in the olden days ?? Made it themselves !!

I'll look for a branch or straggler, later at lights on.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> The bed looks pretty cheesy, it will get a redo after the first run.
> 
> Strapped the shit out it to a piece of ply with foam packing under it for sound, vibration dampening.
> 
> ...


I am soooo glad there are guy bored stoners to do this stuff, because all I hear is bla bla bla bla trimmer bla bla. But i am very impressed and hope to benefit from all of the he man building stuff. very cool.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

Look at this straggly branch.

The little vac is not strong enough, the "stinger" at home depot looks good $30.

Hooked it up to the upright again, works well, the slot is a little thin to take the larger petiole in, thats ok I'm more worried about taking the sugar leaves off, I don't mind whacking off the big stuff. 

Anyway going to rework the bed plate later, I'd love to make it adjustable, with one of those razor floor scraper blades the flooring and tile guys use.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 8, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I am soooo glad there are guy bored stoners to do this stuff, because all I hear is bla bla bla bla trimmer bla bla. But i am very impressed and hope to benefit from all of the he man building stuff. very cool.


Designing and building something is one of the most rewarding things you can do. It is what I hope to do for a living pretty soon here. Little projects like this are what sparked my interest in engineering. Way to go, Tetra! That trimmer looks like it gets down to business!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 9, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Designing and building something is one of the most rewarding things you can do. It is what I hope to do for a living pretty soon here. Little projects like this are what sparked my interest in engineering. Way to go, Tetra! That trimmer looks like it gets down to business!


So, Tetra, any hope of your invention with have the bugs worked out by August? 

Love, peace and cannabis


----------



## Patricia (Jun 16, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Designing and building something is one of the most rewarding things you can do. It is what I hope to do for a living pretty soon here. Little projects like this are what sparked my interest in engineering. Way to go, Tetra! That trimmer looks like it gets down to business!


happy for you. I understand and respect the rewards and fullfillment from the process. I just have a very different kind of process going on. Believe me, I am inventing and creating, just not with machines right now. But, I hear you, man.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 16, 2008)

Patricia said:


> happy for you. I understand and respect the rewards and fullfillment from the process. I just have a very different kind of process going on. Believe me, I am inventing and creating, just not with machines right now. But, I hear you, man.


For sure. I didn't mean what I said in an argumentative way. Sorry if that's how it came across. I know Tetra has been working on his CFL setup but I can't wait to see the final trimmer so I can, ahem, borrow some ideas. 

, love, and bong rips to everyone


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

What kind of SHOP can I goto to get a nice piece of stainless cut, with a clean slot in it ??


----------



## martian (Jun 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What kind of SHOP can I goto to get a nice piece of stainless cut, with a clean slot in it ??


You can try a restaurant equipment fabricator or maybe an HVAC shop.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 17, 2008)

martian said:


> You can try a restaurant equipment fabricator or maybe an HVAC shop.
> Hope this helps.


A muffler repair shop should be able to help. But you'll want to go to a big chain like Midas. They have all the fancy equipment like plasma cutters. You need a plasma cutter.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

PLASMA CUTTER

Thats why I post questions, look at the suggestions.
REP+, for all.


----------



## Brunox (Jun 18, 2008)

can't I just trim with kitchen scissors?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

You certainly may, you might want to get some spring loaded scissors.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 18, 2008)

Brunox said:


> can't I just trim with kitchen scissors?


Last year I grew my first 3 girls and trimmed with regular scissors foud around the house. I had lots of help. It was so hard for me because of the arthritis in my hands, wrists etc. I need all the help I can get this year. How big is your grow? If your inside, it probably won't be too bad. Good luck.
Love, peace and cannabis


----------



## poochdamooch (Jun 18, 2008)

whats up every1 first grow need a lil advice?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 23, 2008)

I knew it, slots too thin, aluminum is too thick.
It works, it just does not eat it up fast enough, bigger slot, thin SS, should work, when I go to a shop, I'll see about getting a few different slot designs cut.
Need to find a MMcard person that works at a machine shop

I'll chop this batch by hand.

Made a catch bucket, works well, catches 90%.
Look at that bucket, SWEET. $7 home depot, padded handle, graduated too.

Bought a Stinger vac from home depot, just right.

This is why it stays in the bucket.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernoulli's_equation


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I knew it, slots too thin, aluminum is too thick.
> It works, it just does not eat it up fast enough, bigger slot, thin SS, should work, when I go to a shop, I'll see about getting a few different slot designs cut.
> Need to find a MMcard person that works at a machine shop
> 
> ...


sounds like the perfect to find a mm cardholder, machines + guys + injuries + pot smokers = should add up, let me no.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I knew it, slots too thin, aluminum is too thick.
> It works, it just does not eat it up fast enough, bigger slot, thin SS, should work, when I go to a shop, I'll see about getting a few different slot designs cut.
> Need to find a MMcard person that works at a machine shop
> 
> ...


 
looks like a great worksaver. yea! u no i'm gonna wanna borrow it.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 24, 2008)

well, ima have to give this one some thought ill im sure i can come up with a good idea for a cheap DIY trimmer. ill hit some rips from the new bong, get ahold of a pen and paper and see what i can come up with. can you hook it up with the basics?


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Mar 20, 2009)

hey u cant cut me down if im still growin!!


----------



## Cheese Inc. (Apr 2, 2012)

I no this is a old dead thread but FYI I was cleaning up the attic and tossing stuff out and I ran across an old ass Flow bee hair cutting tool used to be as seen on T.V for 29.95 and wait there's more on if you act now and so on I brought one in the day for my boys they all played ball and wore very short hair in the 70's But I found it makes a great little bud trimmer .. Does what the aardvark does works on about the same principle and cost 77.00 on e bay I had to check them out  

I can now do a pound in no time at all where it used to be hrs for a few Ozs of bud and no finger cramps . I even used an elect dog clipper that did well also..


----------

